# Anyone into typing someone untypable?



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey.
I'm back for the.. Is it fourth time? Fifth?
Yeah, maybe. Whatever.
Sigh. 
I'm getting a little tired trying to find my type.. 
And before any of you people say "TYPE IS NOT PERSONALITY! YOU CAN JUST BE YOU!!", I know, I know. Thanks.
I wonder why it's such an obsession of mine to find my MBTI type, just like it was to find my Enneagram (I've found out I'm a 6w7).

Well so here I am again, lol.

I need some help knowing if I use Fe or Fi. A lot of people say that the descriptions of Fe and Fi can be biased, so I tend not to trust them a whole lot.

I'm quite sure I have Ne and Si in my functions, though. 

So I've been wondering if I could be ENFP or ISFJ. Yeah, very different types. But their dom and inferior functions are switched, so I really don't know which I am.

Or maybe I'm just not any of them and am an INFP. Or maybe ISFP. Cue the hysteria. I'm going bonkers. 

So.. Should I fill up a questionnaire or something? I've filled up so many I don't really feel like doing it anymore. 

Well, just some of my (probably very inaccurate) thoughts on Fi and Fe:

Fe
I feel I may have Fe because other people's emotions can affect me a lot, no matter how much I try to not let them affect me. When my family members are quarreling, I usually get this very tight feeling near my stomach and want them to stop. I usually try to get out of the room. 

I also am concerned with "please" and "thank you"s because I care about how people will see me.

But, I doubt being a Fe user because:

I can be selfish and uncaring about other people's feelings.

I am bad at comforting people, and I usually end up very awkward and end up talking about how I relate to them and how I experienced similar things and may subconsciously drag the attention to myself. Sometimes when my friends are down they only get a listening ear and maybe me trying to make them feel better about the situation by changing their perspective, but I just don't feel like I'm good at giving kind words, since kind words don't come easily to me, and I don't like to lie.

Fi
I am much more confused about Fi, and I know quite little about it.. It's something about internal values, and instead of going with the flow, they follow their hearts, right? I need further explanation, though.

These are the links to my previous threads that have questionnaires:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/580786-am-i-enfp-p.html#post18576890

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/576705-questionnaire-filled.html


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember from our conversation from before in another thread that you didn't understand Te descriptions and not understand Fi too much, but rather related more to understanding Ti and Fe descriptions. 

From your last ENFP thread, i would say you are an ENFP also. Could it be aux Fi not fully developed yet? 

Describe what Te means to you? And describe what Ti means to you?

Also, i notice that you are not a judgmental type of person (as in drawing a conclusion of judgement).

Perceiving doms - Pe or Pi (Se, Si, Ne, Ni) are not judgmental types - they don't like to have any final conclusions on judging.
Thinking doms - Je or Ji (Te, Ti, Fe, Fi) are judgemental types and will draw final conclusions on judgement. (Unless some new info is received and a new realization made, but will still end in a new judgment, rather than no closure of judgment at any time at all like the Perciever doms who never make that final conclusive judgment.)

You speak as a non-judgmental type, which would indicate you are a perceiving dom. Se, Si, Ne, Ni.

So that would bring you to the N's for dom - Ne or Ni - because you are abstract/intuitive/theoretical type (not a Sensor dom).

Your idea generating seems Ne rather than Ni. Your Se is very low - sometimes not even feeling your feet touch the ground when you walk, head in the clouds, etc.

You say you are a feeler, that could only leave ENFP or INFJ. But you seem like a Ne/Si user rather than a Se/Ni user, which would put you at ENFP also.

Let me hear what you have to say on how you describe what Te is and what Ti is. Maybe that will clear it up for you, cause maybe your aux Fi if you are an ENFP at 14 just hasn't had time to really develop yet for you to understand what the definition of values, etc means about Fi?

Obviously you have a bit of doubt and confusion for you to post a new thread here. But i think you were settling in very much to the idea that you are an ENFP.

So hopefully by looking at what you describe Te and Ti as, it will shed some light for you.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> I remember from our conversation from before in another thread that you didn't understand Te descriptions and not understand Fi too much, but rather related more to understanding Ti and Fe descriptions.
> 
> From your last ENFP thread, i would say you are an ENFP also. Could it be aux Fi not fully developed yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for replying. 

I feel I don't make conclusive judgments easily too, and that's probably why I don't really have fully formed opinions on situations and people.

However, do you think it is possible I am Si-dom? That's what I doubt, what if I'm just an ISFJ developing Ne? I know that I tend to drift towards more theoretical things, but can't ISFJs do that too? That's what I'm most confused about.. That I'm an ISFJ deluding herself that she's an intuitive.

Actually I don't really know the difference between Te and Ti. All I can think of now is that Ti is somewhat like Fi and collects 'data' and stores it, applying and using it in the future. It compares what the situation is to what is logically 'correct' based on its own.. Memory? Structure? That it has.. For Te, not so sure. I only know it bases on universal 'rules'. Like Fe. 
I don't think I'm a strong user of either function, though, since I usually imagine for the sake of imagining and don't usually analyze what is really 'correct' in a 'logical' sense, and am not really confident in that area of analyzing.

I just realized I use a lot of ""s. My lack of vocabulary is alarming.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

SnowyReeNo said:


> I wonder why it's such an obsession of mine to find my MBTI type, just like it was to find my Enneagram (I've found out I'm a 6w7).


I'm a 6w7, too, and I'm in your exact same shoes. I wonder if it could be a 7 thing of always having 1 foot out the door, ready to run to the next big thing. Never really fully committing to one thing with full intensity. Always looking for a reason to doubt it and tear it apart. Maybe that's a 6 thing.



> I'm quite sure I have Ne and Si in my functions, though.


I'm quite sure I prefer Te and Fi. I'm less sure about my perceiving functions. Could you please explain why you are sure of your perceiving functions? What makes you so sure that you prefer Ne/Si and not Se/Ni?



> I feel I may have Fe because other people's emotions can affect me a lot, no matter how much I try to not let them affect me. *When my family members are quarreling, I usually get this very tight feeling near my stomach and want them to stop. I usually try to get out of the room.*


You're right, that does sound very like Si. The way interactions between objects affects you internally. Crazy. Is this common for you to experience feelings like this? Please tell me more about this, I'm very very curious about this.



> I also am concerned with "please" and "thank you"s because I care about how people will see me.


Is your motive to make people like you, or is your motive to accommodate the values of others?



> I am bad at comforting people, and I usually end up very awkward and *end up talking about how I relate to them and how I experienced similar things and may subconsciously drag the attention to myself*.


What you describe sounds like Delta/Gamma quadra interactions. The Fi quadras. Emphasis on taking turns telling personal experiences.



> Sometimes when my friends are down they only get a listening ear and maybe me trying to make them feel better about the situation by changing their perspective, but I just don't feel like I'm good at giving kind words, since kind words don't come easily to me, and I don't like to lie.


Ya you really don't strike me as preferring Fe.



> These are the links to my previous threads that have questionnaires:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/580786-am-i-enfp-p.html#post18576890
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/576705-questionnaire-filled.html


I will look at these later. I've read so many questionnaires today I need a break :laughing:


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I'm a 6w7, too, and I'm in your exact same shoes. I wonder if it could be a 7 thing of always having 1 foot out the door, ready to run to the next big thing. Never really fully committing to one thing with full intensity. Always looking for a reason to doubt it and tear it apart. Maybe that's a 6 thing.


Hi fellow 6w7. :happy:
I hate doubting, and that was precisely why I did not want to be a 6. And so I doubted more. I can never understand how my brain works, ugh. :dry:



emberfly said:


> I'm quite sure I prefer Te and Fi. I'm less sure about my perceiving functions. Could you please explain why you are sure of your perceiving functions? What makes you so sure that you prefer Ne/Si and not Se/Ni?


Well firstly, I do not relate to Ni. That clears up a lot, actually. I'm not xNxJ. Why do I not relate to Ni? I don't know. I just no not think I have those sort of.. Sudden knowings, or strong gut feelings about things. My 'gut feelings' are really just what my mind makes up, AKA possibilities, and not just.. Random understandings that I get from the unconscious stored information in the back of my head. Also, Ni is about seeing how the future cold fold out by seeing patterns, and I just cannot relate to that. So yeah, I don't relate to Ni, I guess.

For Se.. I do not easily take in the world by my senses. It's hard for me to do that. Se is also finding opportunities to do things in the moment, really thinking on their feet, and I can't do that. They even /do/ things. I don't, really. I think about doing things. 

I relate to Ne because I see possibilities everywhere. I try not to judge prematurely, or if I do I usually keep it to myself, because I feel that there might be something beneath the facade, something I'm not seeing.. And that's exactly why I tend to be so indecisive.. Maybe this isn't Ne though, and just my overthinking. Oh well. Sigh.

Just curious, but, do you think you're a thinker or a feeler? Since you've decided on Te and Fi already?



emberfly said:


> You're right, that does sound very like Si. The way interactions between objects affects you internally. Crazy. Is this common for you to experience feelings like this? Please tell me more about this, I'm very very curious about this.


I think you typed wrongly? I said that I felt that was Fe. Or maybe you really meant Si. Yeah, it's really common for me to let people affect me. And also to have physical responses from it. It's really weird. When I'm feeling sad because of what someone said, I can feel my whole body turning 'sour' and weak, and feeling really tired. When feeling happy I get really energetic and stuff.



emberfly said:


> Is your motive to make people like you, or is your motive to accommodate the values of others?


I think both. I want people to like me so I try to accommodate to their values.



emberfly said:


> What you describe sounds like Delta/Gamma quadra interactions. The Fi quadras. Emphasis on taking turns telling personal experiences.
> 
> Ya you really don't strike me as preferring Fe.
> 
> ...


I don't think I use Fe either, but the thing is people affect me so much. That's what makes me doubt me being a Fi user. 

And okay, take your time


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Hi fellow 6w7. :happy:
> I hate doubting, and that was precisely why I did not want to be a 6. And so I doubted more. I can never understand how my brain works, ugh. :dry:


Ya I initially resisted type 6, too, but not because I didn't want to be a type 6, per se. It was moreso that I cared about finding the true, correct answer, and every test I had ever taken (took so damn many) told me I was a 5, and I related very strongly to 5 descriptions, so it was obviously quite difficult for me to just accept that I was a 6 because I had all this information telling me I wasn't a 6.

Anyway. Through tons of reading about 6 and 5 and talking to 6s and 5s, I determined I'm a lot more 6w7 than 5 in any way.



> Well firstly, I do not relate to Ni. That clears up a lot, actually. I'm not xNxJ. Why do I not relate to Ni? I don't know. I just no not think I have those sort of.. Sudden knowings, or strong gut feelings about things. My 'gut feelings' are really just what my mind makes up, AKA possibilities, and not just.. Random understandings that I get from the unconscious stored information in the back of my head.


What you are describing as Ni is definitely how some sources talk about Ni, but it's actually nothing like how Socionics talks about Ni.

Socionics Information Elements: Ni

Socionics talks about Ni as a keen awareness of how events play into one another, how one event leads into the next. It's about cause and effect and easily perceiving this. How events develop over time and how events _will _develop over time.



> Also, Ni is about seeing how the future cold fold out by seeing patterns, and I just cannot relate to that. So yeah, I don't relate to Ni, I guess.


Well, patterns is definitely how some people talk about Ni, but it's also nothing like how Socionics talks about Ni. But, yes, Ni does have a lot to do with events unfolding into the future and their repercussions and things like this.

(I keep mentioning Socionics because I think it gives the purest and most correct definitions of the functions. It's not stereotype-based like Myers-Briggs and Keirsey is).



> I relate to Ne because I see possibilities everywhere. I try not to judge prematurely, or if I do I usually keep it to myself, because I feel that there might be something beneath the facade, something I'm not seeing.. And that's exactly why I tend to be so indecisive.. Maybe this isn't Ne though, and just my overthinking. Oh well. Sigh.


Well, Ne is definitely about seeing the potential in things, for sure. And if you value Ne information, then it could definitely be in your ego or super-id. (So, a Delta type).



> Just curious, but, do you think you're a thinker or a feeler? Since you've decided on Te and Fi already?


ITJ.



> I think you typed wrongly? I said that I felt that was Fe. Or maybe you really meant Si.


I said what I meant: Si.



> Yeah, it's really common for me to let people affect me. And also to have physical responses from it. It's really weird. When I'm feeling sad because of what someone said, I can feel my whole body turning 'sour' and weak, and feeling really tired. When feeling happy I get really energetic and stuff.


Do you have any music you listen to that makes you feel really good? Could you please post it and tell how you feel/what you experience when listening to it? I think this would be really beneficial for me as a learning experience.



> I think both. I want people to like me so I try to accommodate to their values.


That doesn't sound like both.



> I don't think I use Fe either, but the thing is people affect me so much. That's what makes me doubt me being a Fi user.


Well, being affected by others has nothing to do with Fe. The F functions have to do with values--either objective (Fe) or subjective (Fi).


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> I think you typed wrongly? I said that I felt that was Fe. Or maybe you really meant Si. Yeah, it's really common for me to let people affect me. And also to have physical responses from it. It's really weird. When I'm feeling sad because of what someone said, I can feel my whole body turning 'sour' and weak, and feeling really tired. When feeling happy I get really energetic and stuff.


I'm a Fi dom with Si in tert, and i get affected like that. Not sure how the other Si users would feel. I'm guessing you're ENFP, with underdeveloped aux Fi, but as of now it's still just a guess. But if it is true, then you would be Fi aux with inferior Si. 

Would an ENFP and INFP get affected the same way as you described? i'm guessing yes they both would, but again i'm guessing.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Ya I initially resisted type 6, too, but not because I didn't want to be a type 6, per se. It was moreso that I cared about finding the true, correct answer, and every test I had ever taken (took so damn many) told me I was a 5, and I related very strongly to 5 descriptions, so it was obviously quite difficult for me to just accept that I was a 6 because I had all this information telling me I wasn't a 6.
> 
> Anyway. Through tons of reading about 6 and 5 and talking to 6s and 5s, I determined I'm a lot more 6w7 than 5 in any way.


I relate to that too. Not wanting to be a six was only part of it. 



emberfly said:


> What you are describing as Ni is definitely how some sources talk about Ni, but it's actually nothing like how Socionics talks about Ni.
> 
> Socionics Information Elements: Ni
> 
> ...


Thanks 



emberfly said:


> Well, Ne is definitely about seeing the potential in things, for sure. And if you value Ne information, then it could definitely be in your ego or super-id. (So, a Delta type).


I have problems remembering what are the positions of ego, super-id functions and whatnot. :frustrating: I'm new to Socionics. I relate quite well with the ENFp profiles, though.



emberfly said:


> ITJ.


I see.



emberfly said:


> I said what I meant: Si.
> 
> 
> Do you have any music you listen to that makes you feel really good? Could you please post it and tell how you feel/what you experience when listening to it? I think this would be really beneficial for me as a learning experience.


There are many songs and genres that make me feel good. Listening to Jazz music makes me feel really good for some reason.. I don't really know why though. I just can't explain it, but I can listen to jazz music for hours.
Or songs that have some kind of romantic element to it with ethereal sorts of sounds by instruments.. Basically very dreamy-like music. I'm sorry if I'm not explaining it well enough lol.



emberfly said:


> Well, being affected by others has nothing to do with Fe. The F functions have to do with values--either objective (Fe) or subjective (Fi).


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> I'm a Fi dom with Si in tert, and i get affected like that. Not sure how the other Si users would feel. I'm guessing you're ENFP, with underdeveloped aux Fi, but as of now it's still just a guess. But if it is true, then you would be Fi aux with inferior Si.
> 
> Would an ENFP and INFP get affected the same way as you described? i'm guessing yes they both would, but again i'm guessing.



I wonder though, do you think it's possible for me to be ISFJ?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Thanks so much for replying.
> 
> I feel I don't make conclusive judgments easily too, and that's probably why I don't really have fully formed opinions on situations and people.
> 
> ...


Drifting towards theoretical things is xNxx, rather than xSxx. Everyone can do both, but it's which one we do more that is the determining factor. Drifting towards is doing more than drifting away from. I think you can rule out xSxx.

Your T definately seems low, so i think that would also prove you to be an F.

xNFx

INFJ and ENFJ use Ti.
INFP and ENFP use Te.

(Also NF's are nicknamed "Idealists / Humanitarians / Dreamers).

You do seem very much like that, don't you think?

Jog my memory again here, when you get angry at someone, how do you behave/react? And re-write it again, what things stress you out and what do you do when stressed? What things make you happy?

Write it out fresh again here on this new post.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Drifting towards theoretical things is xNxx, rather than xSxx. Everyone can do both, but it's which one we do more that is the determining factor. Drifting towards is doing more than drifting away from. I think you can rule out xSxx.
> 
> Your T definately seems low, so i think that would also prove you to be an F.
> 
> ...


Yep, but I know of quite a few Sensors who are into theoretical things, and some who enjoy writing fiction books as a living, and uses their imagination a lot on a daily basis.

I'm really sorry if I seem stubborn (and probably annoying), but after knowing so many Sensors who see themselves as intuitives, I just can't help but question if I'm one of them.

When I get angry because they've hurt me, I get really sarcastic and cutting. I mostly would try to hurt their feelings or intimidate them. Yeah, very childish and all that, but I usually can't think straight most when I'm angry and hurt. I usually say things I regret saying later on, since the people I genuinely get mad at are the people closest to me, and I have this bad habit of pushing everyone who cares about me away.

Sigh, a lot of things can stress me if you try hard enough. 

If I already made up my mind to doing something and someone disrupts my plans (what makes me consider being a J), it makes me feel really annoyed, since I've already put my mind into doing it. Unless the new plan seems better than the first. Then of course, I'd throw away any thoughts of doing the first one and do the second one instead. But doesn't everyone do this?

When I'm forced to fake my emotions I get annoyed and plenty stressed. I just can't do it. It's impossible. Many (important) things I do are reflections on how I feel/have felt at a certain moment. 

When I'm forced to make a judgement on something. When, for example, my mother asks me for my opinion on some person. I get highly stressed since she usually wants a conclusive statement. I usually give some generic statement like "I guess she can be funny..?". I usually keep my emotions to myself and see them as really private things I only share with some of my friends. But when I do share my emotions, I feel less burdened. Funny complex. Now, if we were talking about /ideas/, that'd be much easier. I can easily talk about what I think about a situation/someone as long as we both know we're not forming definitive conclusions. Much more comfortable.

When someone expects me to pay attention to what I'm doing at the moment EVERY SECOND I get pretty annoyed because I. Just. Cannot. Focus. I have dropped my phone plenty of times because I have "butter fingers" and almost everything slips out of my hands. I had to fix it once since it was so horrible and the cracks filled the whole screen, but that's out of the point.. I just cannot focus on what I'm doing most of the time. I drift off.

This reminds me, I can't pay attention to details too. Like Maths, besides it being (to me) an extremely boring subject, I usually have to check 10 times to get all the signs (+, -, /, *) and numbers right. I usually skip numbers and remember signs wrongly and get the whole question wrong. It's not that I don't understand the concept, it's the details that always brings me down.. Most of my wrong answers are because of careless mistakes. My teachers always wonder what I think of during classes, but I just can't help it.

I'm sorry if this is too much, I just have so many things that stress me, lol. How horrible. I need to relax a bit.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

Take the test perhaps?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> Take the test perhaps?


Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************** (22.4)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************** (26.6)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************************** (39.7)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************** (30.4)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************* (21.4)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) **************************** (28.4)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************* (25.6)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (44.7)
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFP, or INTP


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

take this Free personality test, type descriptions, relationship and career advice | 16Personalities


----------



## EthyWoo (Oct 1, 2014)

I say ENFP

In your description of using FE you bassiclly described FI.

you seem unable to focus in on what you "know" the facts, instead your mind is rampant with possibilitys and connects that you have little factual justification for. NE, you also talk freely about ideas NE

you also seem uncomfortable making a final decision P and can become quite annoyed when you have put your mind to something and been inturupted P (since decisions take a lot of thinking its fucking annoying)

Sarcastic and cutting is a classic inferior TE bitchslap.

And I'd imagine when very upset or angry you tend to get lost in thoughts an possibilitys stewing over things, imagining bad outcomes, thinking "I could have", "i should have" ect (inferior SI)

Ne-FI-TE-SI
my conclusion ENFP


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> take this Free personality test, type descriptions, relationship and career advice | 16Personalities


I got INFP again. xD


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

EthyWoo said:


> I say ENFP
> 
> In your description of using FE you bassiclly described FI.
> 
> ...


That escalated quickly. :laughing:
Though I think you meant tert Te?
Thanks!


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

Then you are infp with adjustments


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> Then you are infp with adjustments


INFPs seem kind of serious to me, to be honest. :shocked:

Lots of adjustments? :tongue:


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

SnowyReeNo said:


> INFPs seem kind of serious to me, to be honest. :shocked:
> 
> Lots of adjustments? :tongue:


Every ptype has some sort of -vet points.
You seem like an INFP who can easily overthrow them. :th_cool:


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> Every ptype has some sort of *-vet* points.
> You seem like an INFP who can easily overthrow them. :th_cool:


Sorry, what?


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Sorry, what?


:hypnotysed: :ssad:


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> :hypnotysed: :ssad:


No, as in what does that mean?

...Unless you just gave up on explaining it to me? Lol

*is extremely confused*


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

SnowyReeNo said:


> No, as in what does that mean?
> 
> ...Unless you just gave up on explaining it to me? Lol
> 
> *is extremely confused*


I think you are an INFP who is similar to ISxx.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> I think you are an INFP who is similar to ISxx.


Why are you so sure I'm an introvert just by my test results?
And what makes you feel I really am an INFP anyway?
What makes you think I'm similar to sensors who are introverts?

Edit: curious


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Why are you so sure I'm an introvert just by my test results?
> And what makes you feel I really am an INFP anyway?
> What makes you think I'm similar to sensors who are introverts?
> 
> Edit: curious


A= because you are.


Okay, the serious reply..
I'm not sure if or if not you are an introvert, are you ?
You seem like a person who can click on 'SF' side, it's just my assumption of course I could be wrong. 
As for your 'n' it's seem pretty strong too. 
Thus, yes you could definitely be an INFP or Enfp.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Sefii said:


> A= because you are.


:mellow:



Sefii said:


> Okay, the serious reply..
> I'm not sure if or if not you are an introvert, are you ?
> You seem like a person who can click on 'SF' side, it's just my assumption of course I could be wrong.
> As for your 'n' it's seem pretty strong too.
> Thus, yes you could definitely be an INFP or Enfp.


I feel I am an ambivert, and I'm just trying to decide on I/E because cognitive functions.
Yeah, I can. 
Speaking of "ENFp"s, I relate to ENFp socionics more than INFp/j, lol.


----------



## Timetokill (Jun 5, 2015)

You seem like an isfp to me. When you described fe, it seemed more like fi to me.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Yep, but I know of quite a few Sensors who are into theoretical things, and some who enjoy writing fiction books as a living, and uses their imagination a lot on a daily basis.
> 
> I'm really sorry if I seem stubborn (and probably annoying), but after knowing so many Sensors who see themselves as intuitives, I just can't help but question if I'm one of them.
> 
> ...


When you get really really really angry at someone, how long do you hold on to that anger before completely ridding your soul of it? (after you blow up at them or even if you didn't blow and held it in) like how long do you seethe with that anger - a day, a month, an hour, a year, how long?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Timetokill said:


> You seem like an isfp to me. When you described fe, it seemed more like fi to me.


Okay, could you please explain how you see Se aux?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> When you get really really really angry at someone, how long do you hold on to that anger before completely ridding your soul of it? (after you blow up at them or even if you didn't blow and held it in) like how long do you seethe with that anger - a day, a month, an hour, a year, how long?


It really depends..
If it wasn't a big thing, or if the person I'm not angry with isn't around me like 24/7, I guess I'd try to get rid of my anger as soon as possible because I don't like feeling angry. It just feels horrible and I hate it. I usually try to distract myself from it by doing things like reading or watching telly. 
If that person was being really annoying and I can't logically reasonate with them the annoyance would probably last longer like a few weeks or months, but more of like at the back of my head, I wouldn't actively be angry at someone unless I see them everyday.. Hope that made sense

Edit: I usually don't get so angry at people for very long. Short, intense bursts of anger yes, but I don't tend to hold grudges much.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

SnowyReeNo said:


> I am bad at comforting people, and I usually end up very awkward and end up talking about how I relate to them and how I experienced similar things and may subconsciously drag the attention to myself. Sometimes when my friends are down they only get a listening ear and maybe me trying to make them feel better about the situation by changing their perspective, but I just don't feel like I'm good at giving kind words, since kind words don't come easily to me, and I don't like to lie.


I think this sounds a lot like Fi. I think you're an XNFP most likely (but you seem to be introverted). A lot of your answers in that questionnaire are Fi heavy as well. I would rule out ISFJ. Nothing in your answers really indicate Si dom. I see more Ne in your answers than Si, particularly in the quote above as well as formulating ideas for a project in your questionnaire. But if you relate to Ne and Si almost equally and aren't sure which is stronger, that suggests to me that you are an INFP. 

I considered INTP for a few moments due to your description of Fe.. that could very well be your inferior. But after reading your questionnaire I would say you're a feeling type.


----------



## Timetokill (Jun 5, 2015)

SnowyReeNo said:


> Okay, could you please explain how you see Se aux?


I didn't read your questionnaires, so i guessed that you fad fi xxfp, and you seemed to talk like a fi-dom would. Now that i think about it, you seem to have ne. I'd say xnfp. Sorry for misguiding you :smile:


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> It really depends..
> If it wasn't a big thing, or if the person I'm not angry with isn't around me like 24/7, I guess I'd try to get rid of my anger as soon as possible because I don't like feeling angry. It just feels horrible and I hate it. I usually try to distract myself from it by doing things like reading or watching telly.
> If that person was being really annoying and I can't logically reasonate with them the annoyance would probably last longer like a few weeks or months, but more of like at the back of my head, I wouldn't actively be angry at someone unless I see them everyday.. Hope that made sense
> 
> Edit: I usually don't get so angry at people for very long. Short, intense bursts of anger yes, but I don't tend to hold grudges much.


Well, all NF's actually can get seriously angry and say hurtful and cutting things, then regret it after. I just wanted to see more perspective of how you show and deal with your anger. 

i remember in the past i posted the links for all types for the eruption of inferior function, but you said you kinda related to all of them.

Can you re-think that again now and see which one tends to resonate the most with you, even if just by a little more? 


What confuses me the most with you is your understanding of Ti as an average understanding of and relating to it. You say so by reading descriptions, it shows on tests, etc. And yes there were times you described Feeling that it sounded like inferior Fe of Ti doms. But then you weren't showing to be strong enough in Ti either. But i'm still confused about your somewhat average relating to Ti? For an INFP, that is the demonic function and we don't relate to it at all. For an ENFP it's their shadow of tert, which would give some relation to it, like how INFP's can relate to some Se (shadow of tert). And you do seem to not relate at all to Se, not feeling your feet when they touch the ground when walking because of your head being so much in the clouds. That blows my mind that someone could actually not feel their feet touching the ground when walking? That really seems like inferior and shadow S of a N dom.

Do you think your upbringing in the culture you have been brought up in makes you seem a bit more reserved and quiet than an extrovert? 

Are you going through any depression?


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> I think this sounds a lot like Fi. I think you're an XNFP most likely (but you seem to be introverted). A lot of your answers in that questionnaire are Fi heavy as well. I would rule out ISFJ. Nothing in your answers really indicate Si dom. I see more Ne in your answers than Si, particularly in the quote above as well as formulating ideas for a project in your questionnaire. But if you relate to Ne and Si almost equally and aren't sure which is stronger, that suggests to me that you are an INFP.
> 
> I considered INTP for a few moments due to your description of Fe.. that could very well be your inferior. But after reading your questionnaire I would say you're a feeling type.


Thank you for your insights :happy: And yeah, I feel I am a feeler too (that sentence though).


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Timetokill said:


> I didn't read your questionnaires, so i guessed that you fad fi xxfp, and you seemed to talk like a fi-dom would. Now that i think about it, you seem to have ne. I'd say xnfp. Sorry for misguiding you :smile:


Nah, it's okay. Thanks for your input.


----------



## sinnamon roll (Jan 20, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Well, all NF's actually can get seriously angry and say hurtful and cutting things, then regret it after. I just wanted to see more perspective of how you show and deal with your anger.
> 
> i remember in the past i posted the links for all types for the eruption of inferior function, but you said you kinda related to all of them.
> 
> ...


I basically am very bad at dealing with my anger.. Something I hate about myself sometimes.

Okay, I'll read them again later and reply after that.

I think I have misunderstood Ti, really.. Not so sure I use Ti anymore. Although I wish I could, I don't see myself using Ti a lot.. Rethinking it, I think I may use Te more. But I'm not so sure. 

Well, I'd say that bullying has made me quieter, but I wouldn't know, since I have been bullied since I was 3 years old. There was a time I was really happy and that was when I was 9-10, when I talked to almost everyone in class.. Not sure if this points me to being an extrovert or introvert, though. I see myself as quite of an ambivert, but it's kinda impossible in Jung theory because of the functions, so yeah.

I don't think I'm going through depression, lol. I feel that my life is pretty okay now. But I have mild anxiety problems + social anxiety (self-diagnosed).


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowyReeNo said:


> I basically am very bad at dealing with my anger.. Something I hate about myself sometimes.
> 
> Okay, I'll read them again later and reply after that.
> 
> ...


Here's a video on youtube, see how you relate:


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

I definitely read "unty-pable". I thought you were the jabberwocky! :whoa:


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

You are definitely, 100% ENFP. I could tell by the first few sentences: you think like us, you write like us.

At first, we think we're ENTPs. This is normal. Te is a loud function, and that's why you think you're a thinker.


----------

